
Sanders unveils plan to tax companies with high-earning CEOs - bmmayer1
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/30/bernie-sanders-tax-companies-2020-1518381
======
rini17
When our jobs were outsourced to India, we dreamed about outsourcing the
management instead. Guess what...

------
Fjolsvith
There goes his Wall Street donors.

